# Vampire Counts: Legion of Araknos



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

hi,

Decided at games day 2011 (UK) to randomly buy the VC Terrorgeist because it was awesome; and from there I have started to build a vampire count legion, what else..... With the upcoming schools league I thought that it was a good time to start building a full 800pts army. Compleatly forgetting about my decision it came to last Wednesday (6 days before the tournament) and started to complete the army, with the help of Khrone Forever. And over the past 2 days have build, painted and based the whole army (minus 20 build skeletons). 

Here are some random pictures to start, relevant pictures will follow very shortly:

You know when you have those ideas and you think they will be good........this didnt end so well  (long time ago i must add)









Thumbs of a right handed painter:









By shortly I mean as long as it takes to take the pictures.


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

ok actual pictures now :biggrin:

Unit of 40 skeles:

















































Ghouls:









































Corpse cart:









































Winged lord:

























































Corpse master for the corpse cart, WIP:

























Hex wraiths:









































the corpse master is now finished, pics soon.
also full army shot coming soon as well.

C&C would be nice


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

some lovely models here, i painted half of them


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

you were a great help  next time it will be done the day before


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

looks great!! I have always had a soft spot in my heart for the undead. My first ever GW army was an undead Army in the early-mid 1990's...the only critique I would have is watch the mold lines on the skeletons' heads.


Doc


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

removing the mold lines was kind of impossible as we have 2 days to assemble and paint the entire army


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for the advise definatly will do so next time maybe when i have time to do so


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

you need to upload more pics Anrakyr


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

will do soon  finished and full army


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

great work, really well painted, keep up the great work!

+rep

P.S. How did you paint the bones for the Skeletons?


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

for the stone it was done really quickly with a fairly thick base of Dheneb stone, then a heavy wash of Devlan mud  really simple and quick if i was to paint it further at a later stage i think it should have maybe some highlights with Dheneb stone  

thanks for the rep  

hope this helped 

all constructive criticisms and comments are great


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Anrakyr, will be using this technique on my Skeletons


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

damn you Anrakyr, best painted fantasy army at schools league :angry:


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

thank you khrone forever for all you have done to help it wouldnt have been done without you so i want to split the award with you via this forum


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

great work for two days prep... + rep to both of ya


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

thank you  ill be sure to look at your projects


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks CLT40K, much apreciated


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

For speed painting, these are pretty good mate. Especially given the time window for your tournament.

Do you plan on coming back to them and touching them up since you should have some free time?

Rep to you and your mate for some speedy painting!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks DoE, i think he is planning to add to them later (im replying cos he almost never checks heresy )


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

not totally true i try to check then forget  yes thank you DoE i will be touching up a lot of the skellies and probably most things trying to get them up to the best standard i can then going to add to it over time  

next project however might be my terrorgeist, a break from the hoard you know  

will post pick in process and done


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I know I'm digging up ancient history, ironic that it's a Vampire Count army....but I just wanted to say that I LOVE that corpse cart! Very well done!


----------



## Anrakyr (Jan 9, 2012)

thank you  alot


----------

